# PETER BREHM JUICE.



## ERASMO (Dec 9, 2009)

Has anyone ever used these juices?
What kind of results?


----------



## Jeff D (Dec 9, 2009)

I have had some wine made from there grapes, I thought it was quite good. 


Jeff


----------



## Dean (Dec 9, 2009)

You get very good results with Peter Brehm juices and musts. Of course, your results may vary depending on your wine making practices too. The quality is excellent, and usually the musts are pre-balanced for you as far as acid goes. You still have to check for Free SO2, and decide on whether to do MLF or not. If doing a red, you'd benefit from having a press as well.


----------



## Wayne1 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have his Riesling and Gewürztraminer that I am about done with - I am going to backsweeten them just a little bit tomorrow, let them sit another week and bottle them next weekend - then, in another 6-12 months, I'll see how they come out!


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Jan 23, 2010)

Dean,
Why do you need a press if these are juices?


----------



## Dean (Jan 23, 2010)

Brehm reds are just crushed frozen grapes. His whites are pressed to juice, but the reds arent. You'll need a press to extract a lot of the wine, and get some structure from the skins. 2 5 gallon pails will usually yield about 8.5 gallons of wine when pressed.


----------



## Bartman (Jan 26, 2010)

I opened my first bottle of my Peter Brehm Vineyard Gewurtztraminer last night. It was fabulous! I'm not generally a big white wine fan, but this was excellent - great floral bouquet with lots of fruitiness. Not sweet, but refreshing and delicious. I recall that the must smelled "funny" once it defrosted, and I had my doubts as it fermented, but this was spectacularly good. Four thumbs up (my wife like it too)!


----------



## Wayne1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Bart - I'm wondering what the age was on your gewurtztraminer? I have some Brehm gewurtz aging that I haven't tried yet.
Wayne


----------



## Bartman (Jan 26, 2010)

Started it in May 2009 (I think, don't have my records in front of me) - bulk aged until December. Couldn't wait to crack open a bottle - it was only in there about 5 weeks.


----------



## Bartman (Jan 26, 2010)

Does George still sell/distribute/broker P. Brehm Vineyards juice? I didn't see it on the website/catalog. If no one happens to know, I will call and ask him tomorrow.


----------



## Wayne1 (Aug 16, 2010)

Submitted my two Peter Brehm's to the 2010 Indy International and found out tonight they both received a medal - the Riesling received silver and the Gewurtztraminer a bronze - I'll look forward to reading the critiques of the judges


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2010)

Congrats, Ive only ever heard good things with the Brehm products1


----------



## Randoneur (Oct 8, 2010)

I see a lot of frozen must/juice for sale that is from 2007 and 2008. Are they still good when that old??


----------



## robie (Oct 8, 2010)

randoneur said:


> I see a lot of frozen must/juice for sale that is from 2007 and 2008. Are they still good when that old??



I'd like to know the answer to that question, too. The price is sure right. 
Has anyone in the forum actually bought any that dated? How did they turn out?

Anyone know at what temperature they keep the frozen pails?

My guess (only a guess!) is that if they are very cold and the pails are well sealed, they should stay good for a long time. Only the top layer is exposed to air to possibly become freezer burned.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 8, 2010)

I think xanxer bought some of that.


----------



## okree (Oct 11, 2010)

Not anexpert.... This is my first experience will "real" wine grapes.


In August I ordered 2 pails of the Napa River Ranch Cabernet. I wasn't sure what to expect from three year oldfrozen grapes.... but I was pleasantly surprised. The juiced tasted like the runoff from a blackberry cobbler. No trace of "freezer" taste. I think I read with they store it at either -4 or -10 F.


The sight, smell, sound, and taste of the primary fermentation was a real joy! After racking off the gross lees, it's at 6 gallons extactly. At 4 weeks it was already pretty dang good.


----------



## Randoneur (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks, sounds like it's still pretty well preserved, even at 3 yrs.


----------

